# Help - 2nd stage of madness



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know if anyone else has this problem - but Ted who as a puppy was perfect at night from day one ( not a peep, or wee, or worse from the beginning) has suddenly decided to be a pain the bum!!
A few months back I would leave him in the kitchen (as I had always done) and he settles just fine, but he started waking earlier and earlier, until I could hear him whining at 2-3-4 in the morning.
So we then caved in and let him sleep in the bedroom, he takes ages to settle and will try and get things off the dressing table, you can't leave any clothes lying around or even dragging his bedding up from downstaris and chewing it ( yep he's still a chewer)....eventually he settles, until he hears the slightest noise then he's up and barking waking the whole house up.
So, I tried putting him back in the kitchen last night and he whined on and off the while night...
Sorry about the long whinge - but does anyone have any ideas on my next step - he'll be out in the garage soon - its alright I'm joking...
But any suggestions would be great - especially if you have been through this second puppy stage as well, or is it just me


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

So it is just me then - I must be a terrible mother!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi!
I am sure you are not a terrible mother!!
but I can't offer any advice as I had crate trained Lady for her first year at night. we now let her into our room to sleep...she is a little sneak some nights, pinching socks, or trying to get bits of paper off my dresser and things...but i think that is just her being silly....but she settles in a few minutes right to sleep and stays on the bed all night long....is Ted getting enough excercise during the day?? just wondering if he has some built up energy...we do keep our door closed at night....and any socks left around are fair game...but that is just a dog for you....do you leave your bedroom door open?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has Ted been castrated? This may not be the answer but hormones are very powerful dictators of behaviour. When I had my terriers I could not leave my bedroom window open as the mearest sound set them off. Fortunatley these two do not seem to be so easily distracted. Hattie will settle quite well and would let me sleep until at least 7am but Minton(bless him!) wakes up with the dawn which is now around 0530ish! As long as I know they have both been toileted I try to wait until at least 0630 but I can do this as they sleep with me (shock horror!). I do find the more exercise they get during the day the better nights sleep we both get!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry but no advice either..Betty is a fidget bum and takes ages to settle in the evening...one of the main reasons I have kept her crated at night...I'm wary of changing a winning formula


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

We still have to cover Maisie's crate to stop her waking at 4/5am! And yes she still eats her bed and mummy's hands!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I take it he's not in a crate?? Thats the only thing i would suggest as they love to feel as if their in a den ,also it will help with the pinching of items,i think by moving him from room to room may not help and if he was in a crate i would cover it with a blanket to make it nice and dark and cosy.

We toke Buddy camping and i was worried he would bark and bark what with all the noises and light mornings but because the crate was covered etc he never made a sound and even had a lie in most mornings till 10 am!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted started off being crated (door shut) then to door open with free range of kitchen; then to just bed in kitchen and took them all in his stride - he didn't start misbehavng for months after the last change.
But he hasn't had his bits off - yet, but will be soon.
I have decided to keep him in our room now, can't bear to hear him cry all night and last night he onlly barked once - so I'm going to try and keep him with me and break him of the barking habit. He does get plently of exercise I take him out every morning and every evening, the evening run is for aobut an hour off lead - but he has soo much energy; he still runds around the house playing until he konks out around 11pm...I then go to bed quickly, but he still rummages aroubnd for a while before he drops off to sleep for a couple of hours..... 
I know he's still young - I'm sure he will get better with age and without his 'bits' - thanks for all your posts


----------

